# ATO: Refresh your ABN details



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/smallbusiness/General/Refresh-your-ABN-details/
*Refresh your ABN details*










*1 October 2020*

Updating your Australian business number (ABN) details might be the last thing on your mind, but it's important to keep these contact details up to date in case of a disaster or emergency in your area.

Emergency services and government agencies use ABN details to identify businesses in affected areas during emergencies. Then they know who might need help or support during and after the event.

If your ABN details are out of date you risk missing out on important assistance, updates or opportunities such as grants.

To make sure you receive important information, update your ABN details including:


authorised contacts
your business's physical location
postal address
email
phone number.
If you're no longer in business, cancel your ABN so you're not contacted unnecessarily. You can do this online and it takes effect immediately.

*Next step:*


Update your ABN detailsExternal Link
*See also:*


How ABR data is used in disaster responseExternal Link
Australian Business Register (ABR) website


----------

